# TouchPad won't wakeup



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I successfully installed Android on the TouchPad, all is working ok.
But I have a strange behavior.
When leaving the TouchPad for a while and trying to wake it up, it does not work when pressing the 
Home button...

I had to press Power/home to reboot the TouchPad!

Is it a known issue? how can I track or trouble shoot this problem

Thanks.


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Forget about my request, this is a known issue "ssue 75:	TP won't wake up(SoD)"



wind06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I successfully installed Android on the TouchPad, all is working ok.
> But I have a strange behavior.
> ...


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm new here, but I'm pretty sure this is what I keep seeing referenced as "Sleep of Death" (SOD). If you look at the front page of this forum, you'll see "SOD" in at least one thread. If your eyes can't find it on the page, try CTRL+F and search for SOD on the page.
I'm glad you posted this here though because without it I would have had to dig through god knows how many pages in the "SOD" thread to get the reset sequence - so thank you!


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine is doing it every time the screen does dark. :sad3:


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

By the way a patch exist for this issue. have a look at the know problems thread.

As a work around that seems to wokr for me is to let the TP go to sleep by himself instead of pressing the home buttom  that works for me until now.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alpha 2 is out and contains a SOD fix. Check it out: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks, saw the announcement will give a try later today :androidwink:


----------



## happiny9 (Oct 2, 2011)

I had this issue earlier... but after upgrading to Alpha 2.1 .... looks like the issue is sorted out.
Try alpha 2.1


----------

